# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам видеокамеру Sony DCR-HC23

## tairov.

Продам видеокамеру Sony DCR-HC23 подробности на сайте олх: https://www.olx.ua/obyavlenie/prodam-videokameru-sony-dcr-hc23-IDtPIwI.html

----------

